

Facebook Just Landed $1.5B; Open Source Alternative Struggles To Raise $10,000 - solipsist
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/22/facebook-just-landed-1-5b-open-source-alternative-struggles-to-raise-10000/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&utm_content=Google+Reader

======
rick888
Is this really a surprise? Everyone is using Facebook, which means many eyes
that can see advertisements. The open source equivalents pretty much have
nobody using them except hobbyists.

------
thesteg
Indeed, I'm not surprised. Facebook's value is not its technology, but being
the standard of communication for almost 600 million users.

------
beoba
Given that they're a volunteer project, what's the OSS project need the money
for?

~~~
beoba
Or to put it another way: The OSS project is likely able to make that $10k go
pretty far. (Not as far as >1B, but still)

------
tzs
> For your information: Appleseed, a 100% volunteer project, was started in
> 2004, while Diaspora was only kicked off around April 2010, so they’re
> certainly much further ahead of Diaspora in terms of development.

That does not follow.

